# Temporada de ciclones no Índico Sudoeste de 2013-2014



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 15:33)

*Temporada de ciclones no Índico de 2013-2014*

Ciclone Amara - Categoria 4.







Ciclone Bruce - Categoria 4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 15:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 19:57)

Amara começa a se enfraquecer, já Bruce chega a categoria 5.

Bruce


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Dez 2013 às 02:11)

Amara e Bruce


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Dez 2013 às 04:04)

Ciclone Bejisa se formou próximo a Madagascar e está se intensificando rapidamente, enquanto se dirige para as Ilhas Reunião.
Atualmente a tempestade e categoria 3.

30/12





Bejisa passou por um processo de substituição da parede do olho, porém o olho já está limpando.

31/12


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Dez 2013 às 04:45)

Lista de Nomes para a Temporada de Ciclones Tropicais no Índico Sul 2013/2014:

Amara,	Bejisa,	Colin,	Deliwe,	Edilson,	Fobane,	Guito,	Hellen,	Ivanoe,	Jirani,	Katundu,	Letso,	Mirana,
Naserian,	Opang,	Paya,	Querida,	Romane,	Singano,	Tarus,	Unami,	Vuma,	Wamil,	Xolile,	Yasmine,	Zamile.

Caso uma tempestade se forme na região da Austrália e passe para a região do Índico Sudoeste, como foi o caso de Bruce, o nome permanece o mesmo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jan 2014 às 18:19)

Colin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 04:27)

Hellen se intensificou em 11 horas de tempestade tropical para furacão de categoria 2.
O ciclone segue se fortalecendo e pode chegar a categoria 4, quiça 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 06:25)

Hellen


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 06:42)

21S HELLEN 140330 0600 14.5S 44.3E SHEM 105 944


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 21:00)

Hellen atingiu seu pico de intensidade com ventos sustentados por um minuto de 250 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 922 mb.
Possivelmente nas reanálises pós-temporada, deve ser atualizada para categoria 5.






O ciclone já começou a se enfraquecer e mantém ventos sustentados em 230 km/h.
Acumulados de chuva superiores a 100 mm podem ocorrer no noroeste de Madagascar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

Em 24 horas a pressão caiu 61 mb.
Hellen hoje de manhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

Além das chuvas e ventos fortes no noroeste de Madagascar, existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de "storm surge".

Hellen está sendo considerado o ciclone mais forte já ocorrido, desde o início da era dos satélites no Canal de Moçambique.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2014 às 00:41)

Ciclone Hellen provocou alguns danos e inundações em Mayotte.
Houve registro de ondas de até 5 metros e acumulados de chuva próximo dos 250 mm.
Enquanto ainda era um distúrbio tropical, Hellen provocou fortes chuvas na província de Cabo Delgado, Moçambique, onde as inundações destruíram centenas de casas e mataram 3 pessoas.
Hellen se enfraqueceu rapidamente antes de fazer landfall em Madagascar e possivelmente chegou ao país como categoria 1 ou 2.
Não achei muitas informações sobre a situação no noroeste de Madagascar, mas vi algumas fotos de inundações e alguns danos nos locais mais próximos ao mar.

Hellen - 18 UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 08:12)

*Norte do Oceano Índico *

INVEST 95A se encontra no Mar da Arábia.
GFS, NAVGEM e CMC mostram a possibilidade desse sistema se tornar uma tempestade ciclônica nos próximos dias e afetar a Península Arábica.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jun 2014 às 05:40)

Ciclone tropical 2 se formou no Mar da Arábia.
A previsão atual e que afete Omã e se torne furacão em 36 horas.

Anteriormente já havia ocorrido duas depressões tropicais, uma em Janeiro e outra em Março.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 06:57)

O IMD (Departamento Meteorológico da Índia) finalmente atualizou a depressão tropical para Tempestade ciclônica Nanauk.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 06:34)

Tempestade ciclônica Nanauk se dissipou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 23:18)

Modelos estão mostrando um ciclone se desenvolvendo na Baía de Bengala nesta próxima semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2014 às 03:19)

− Citação


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2014 às 04:56)

Modelos seguem mostrando um ciclone se desenvolvendo na Baía de Bengala nesta semana.
Será um ciclone muito perigoso.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 05:39)

Modelos mantém a tendência da formação de um ciclone nessa semana, com o landfall ocorrendo na Índia. 
O próximo nome na lista é Hudhud.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Os modelos têm acertado nestas previsões ? Era muito interessante saber a fiabilidade deles .


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Os modelos têm acertado nestas previsões ? Era muito interessante saber a fiabilidade deles .


 O GFS, não está se saindo muito bem no Atlântico, mas os demais modelos, estão com um nível de confiabilidade bom.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2014 às 05:29)

Depressão profunda 3 se forma no Golfo de Bengala.
Modelos mantém landfall na Índia, quase que no mesmo local que Phailin fez landfall ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 04:05)

Ciclone Hudhud está previsto fazer landfall com ventos até 200Km/h e rajadas superiores:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2014 às 05:53)

Ciclone Hudhud está muito mais bem organizado nas últimas horas e o olho começa a aparecer nas imagens de satélite. 
O landfall pode ocorrer amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2014 às 16:35)

Evacuações estão em andamento nos estados indianos de Andhra Pradesh e Odisha.
O ciclone deve ser atualizado para categoria 4 na próxima atualização.

Radar: http://202.54.31.51/animation/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 04:49)

Entre 100 e 150 mil pessoas foram evacuadas devido ao ciclone Hudhud.
Chuvas, ventos fortes e grandes ondas já estão sendo registrados há várias horas nos estados de Andhra Pradesh e Odisha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 05:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 06:37)

Parede do olho impactando Visakhapatnam neste momento.
Há informações de pessoas feridas por detritos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 06:42)

AO VIVO: http://www.ndtv.com/blog/show/cyclo...all-near-visakhapatnam-604431?curl=1413092316


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 06:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 06:51)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 07:06)

Duas mortes confirmadas.
O ciclone acaba de fazer landfall.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 15:44)

Chuvas e ventos fortes seguem afetando a Índia. 
Em Yelamanchili o acumulado de chuva nas últimas 9 horas chega a 344 mm. 
Se confirma 6 mortes devido ao ciclone, que fez landfall como categoria 4 e não 3, como havia postado anteriormente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Até o momento se confirma 24 mortes e prejuízos estimados em 1 bilhão de dólares devido ao ciclone Hudhud. 
Alguns locais registraram acumulados ao redor dos 500 mm.

Atchutapuram - 527 mm
Gantyada - 383 mm
Yelamanchili - 344 mm
Srungavarapukota - 340 mm
Gurla - 258 mm
Nellimarla - 243 mm
Gajapathinagaram - 222 mm
Gotlam - 200 mm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Até o momento se confirma 94 mortes e prejuízos estimados em 10 bilhões de dólares devido ao ciclone Hudhud. 
O restos do ciclone causaram grandes nevascas e avalanches no Nepal, deixando 39 mortos e dezenas desaparecidos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2014 às 05:11)

Um ciclone está previsto para se formar nos próximos dias no Mar da Arábia.
Índia, Omã, Yêmen e Paquistão devem acompanhar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.
GFS e Navgem mostram o landfall ocorrendo entre Omã e Yêmen, já o modelo europeu e canadense, mostram o sistema se aproximando de Omã e depois fazendo landfall entre Paquistão e Índia.
Próximo nome é Nilofar.


----------



## Tstorm (27 Out 2014 às 16:36)

Ciclone Nilofar se formou no Mar Arábico no último sábado. Atualmente ele é categoria 1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Out 2014 às 15:13)

Ciclone Nilofar se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
Está previsto para afetar Paquistão e Índia como tempestade tropical no entre 31 de Outubro e 1º de Novembro.


----------



## Tstorm (30 Out 2014 às 19:40)

Ciclone Nilofar se enfraqueceu e agora é apenas tempestade tropical. Deverá se dissipar amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Um ciclone se formou na Baía de Bengala e está previsto para chegar no máximo a força de tempestade tropical. 
O ciclone deve chegar na Índia no final de semana e pode causar grandes acumulados de chuva na parte sul do país.


----------

